# So I made a character recently.



## DrDingo (May 31, 2014)

*Eyy!
*I'm done here now. My sona is nice and shiny and finished. He can be viewed right here on this lovely sparkly ref: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15653014/

Cheers!
*


UPDATE- JAN 17 2015!

*Alright, fellas. It's come to that point. So allow me to bug you just _one more time_.
I want to ask you honestly on this one. *Is my sona done?* See, I'd like to think he is. But have I reached the point where everything I add is just unnecessary?

Here he is, by the way: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13544891/
And again, thanks a bunch for all the help you people have thrown my way in this two-page thread.*




UPDATE JAN 10 2015:

*I spent a long time looking at different patterns and markings. And to be honest, I'd kinda like to think that the black on his head and arm is enough.
If anyone wants to tell me otherwise, though, please do. Whether you reckon he needs a black foot, black shins or whatever the hell else. I'm all ears.

Anyway! Here's a new scrap about his right arm, with side-by-side pictures of the arm with and without bubbles, rough edges and what-have-you:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15439734/
Some feedback'd be cool on which one is the best.*

UPDATE JAN 5 2015:

*I'm gonna keep experimenting with different things until I get the right look.
Which is why today, I uploaded this into my scraps; a selection of two new fur patterns for his right arm. Alongside the original, of course:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15396254/

It'd be cool if someone here gave it a little look.

*UPDATE JAN 4 2015:
*
I've had a go with some of the ideas you all suggested. But I think that, for now, his costume will stay like it is.

With that in mind, Harbinger helped me with some heads. Had a tinker with the ears and I'd like to see what you all make of it.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15390080/*

UPDATE DEC 18 2014:

*First thing's first. Decided to change up his clothing ever so slightly. Be honest about what you think of it.http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15258372/I also decided to, of course, remove that bubbly stuff on his feet. But I would like to know whether the makings on the chest and tail should remain.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13544891/*

UPDATE DEC 15 2014: 
*Thought I might bump this, since Harbinger (so kindly) helped me with a few alterations to my science guy, mainly underneath his clothing. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13544891/
He's got a bubbly chemistry-style fur pattern on his forearms, feet, tail and chest, and his black ear has a fun little notch cut out of it.

Naturally, I am still entirely open for feedback on this. I don't mind changing him up a little!


****
*

Alright, so I eventually gave in and decided I was bored of being boring.
And for that reason, I made a character just under a week ago (finally!). You could call him a mad science bloke.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13544891/

I s'pose he'd be the kinda eccentric guy who uses words like 'marvellous!' too much, but to be honest the most important thing to a character in the furry fandom's gotta be the appearance, right?
So here's what I'm thinking: What could be added to (or taken away from) 'im?

*Things that make this lovely guy different to the old bog-standard dingo:*

-Sciencey clothing
-Goggles
-A black left ear
-_Goggles!_
-Heterochromia with blue and orange eyes underneath the goggles (Hey, Aperture Portal colours!)
-Sciencey clothing that's totally like, burgundy and orange.
-A pocket with a functioning pen in it!

So, what do you all think? Do you love it? Think I need to give it work? These are early days of course, so I'm happy to change pretty much anything (apart from making him not a dingo anymore or giving him neon rainbow colours!).
Thanks, and have fun :V

*EDIT-* Variations created based on user feedback:

Wydo's Steampunk goggles idea: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13611587/#cid:83578786
Wydo's Waistcoat idea: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13613569/


----------



## Wydo (Jun 1, 2014)

I think it needs more steam punk tbh, if you are making some sciency guy then I think it is an almost must for him to be more bad ass with something along the lines of that.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 1, 2014)

Wydo said:


> I think it needs more steam punk tbh, if you are making some sciency guy then I think it is an almost must for him to be more bad ass with something along the lines of that.


So you're talking like, riding around on a motorbike while wielding two shotguns kinda badass? :V

I could always look at making his goggles more steampunk-y. Making 'em a brass colour instead of black, changing the goggles' style from a face mask to just covering the eyes, and perhaps throwing in a couple useless decorative machine cogs for the hell of it.

What about that for an idea?


----------



## dogit (Jun 1, 2014)

Now that it has been bort up ye steam punk would be cool. Or maby try disle punk to


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 1, 2014)

Alright, awesome! That's definitely something I'll begin experimenting with.


----------



## Wydo (Jun 1, 2014)

all you need is to have like a waistcoat and maybe just like one item that is steampunk style with all the cogs n shit man


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 1, 2014)

Wydo said:


> all you need is to have like a waistcoat and maybe just like one item that is steampunk style with all the cogs n shit man


His belt buckle could be a cog.

Yeah, I like that. I'll see how well a waistcoat goes too.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 1, 2014)

*UPDATE!*

Did a quick doodle of the goggles in my scraps, using my current Avi as a base.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13611587/

Any better?

_Additional Edit:_
Alright, from now on I'm gonna put any alternate design links in the OP.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 1, 2014)

So, if he Is the mad scientist, wouldn't they be techno goggles... with telephoto and zoom lenses and have scanning capability? Able to detect heat sources and track motion as well as determine distance and targeting? Maybe even have e-mail and able to watch u-tube with micro speakers for the audio and a link to some super computer in his lab?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 1, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> So, if he Is the mad scientist, wouldn't they be techno goggles... with telephoto and zoom lenses and have scanning capability? Able to detect heat sources and track motion as well as determine distance and targeting? Maybe even have e-mail and able to watch u-tube with micro speakers for the audio and a link to some super computer in his lab?


Fun thing is, this was my earliest idea. I was thinking of having goggles that had pixellated eyes on them which moved around.

I scrapped that idea a bit later, as it wasn't all that easy to pull off (my artistic abilities are very limited)!


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 1, 2014)

IDK why but I always got a Doctor Horrible vibe from your dingo character.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 1, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> IDK why but I always got a Doctor Horrible vibe from your dingo character.


Haha, actually you ain't the first to say that!

But yep, I definitely see it. Go Science! :V


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 4, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> IDK why but I always got a Doctor Horrible vibe from your dingo character.



Fun fact: He pretty much looks like that in real life with less hair. =v


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 15, 2014)

Thought I might bump this, since Harbinger (so kindly) helped me with a few alterations to my science guy, mainly underneath his clothing. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13544891/
He's got a bubbly chemistry-style fur pattern on his forearms, feet, tail and chest, and his black ear has a fun little notch cut out of it.

Naturally, I am still entirely open for feedback on this. I don't mind changing him up a little!


----------



## Taralack (Dec 15, 2014)

I always thought unnatural marking patterns like that were weird and not very appealing. But hey, personal preference *shrug*


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 16, 2014)

Taralack said:


> I always thought unnatural marking patterns like that were weird and not very appealing. But hey, personal preference *shrug*


I get where you're coming from. 
See, I've always wanted my sona to be quite a modest character. I wouldnt've been up for adding any unnatural colours to him (ssshhh, the eyes don't count!)
But at the same time, I've been told that my character is plain-o and pretty default. Bridging the gap between the two factors is difficult to pull off. That said, what he looks like underneath his clothes is secondary to me; if ever, it's gonna be a long time until I'd even think about commissioning art that shows him without his clothing, if you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Adding nekkidness to your character? V: *-Furriness intensifies.-*


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 16, 2014)

Heh, alright someone tell me- My character's feet, would they look better without the bubble pattern or should he remain a walking Aero advert?
I say feet because they're the only bit anyone can actually see. Save for the tail, I suppose.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

I think he'd look better without the bubbles showing on the feet. Maybe make them be further up his calves so they aren't normally seen like the ones on his arms are?


----------



## Taralack (Dec 16, 2014)

If anything I feel like he should keep them on his arms, instead of anywhere else. Emphasizes the fact that he does science stuff with his hands and all that.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 16, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I think he'd look better without the bubbles showing on the feet. Maybe make them be further up his calves so they aren't normally seen like the ones on his arms are?


Cheers for that. I just needed someone to say it, really.
I don't know what I'm gonna do about his legs actually. There's a possibility I'll remove the pattern from the legs altogether.
See, so long as this little dude has feet, I'd still like them to be tan on the top and cream on the bottom. I'm kinda set on that, 'cause I know it looks pretty nice. I've always thought it just looks better if the soles are a lighter colour.



Taralack said:


> If anything I feel like he should keep them on his arms, instead of anywhere else. Emphasizes the fact that he does science stuff with his hands and all that.



Yep, I second that. I don't wanna go overkill, but it suits him on the hands.

I may keep it on the tail too. Y'know, 'cause it's a subtle place. But I'm largely undecided.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 16, 2014)

I would just move the bubbly stuffs to his costume instead because a bubbly pattern is going to be a pain in the butt to imagine happening with how furcoats really work.

Also, when in doubt, add 50 different pointless belts to the character to add to the steam point and cool point.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 16, 2014)

Zeitzbach said:


> I would just move the bubbly stuffs to his costume instead because a bubbly pattern is going to be a pain in the butt to imagine happening with how furcoats really work.
> 
> Also, when in doubt, add 50 different pointless belts to the character to add to the steam point and cool point.


I'll give it a quick preview to see what they're like on him. But I'm probably going to end up removing more things than I'm adding, if I'm honest.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Dec 16, 2014)

You look....normal without your goggles on.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 16, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> You look....normal without your goggles on.


When I first designed this character, I wanted the clothing to be what defined him.
Problem with that is, as you've just demonstrated, he looks plain as hell underneath.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 16, 2014)

Not sure if you want to go this route, but perhaps some chemical burns on his face and/or hands may be a nice touch. Nothing big of course, but small splatters, areas where fur is missing.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 16, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Not sure if you want to go this route, but perhaps some chemical burns on his face and/or hands may be a nice touch. Nothing big of course, but small splatters, areas where fur is missing.


I tried to replicate that slightly with the black half of his face. I like to think that his orange-stained eye in that black area was induced rather than genetic. And of course, he doesn't have many hairs left on the top of his head either.

I don't think I'm gonna give him any bald fur patches, but chemical splatters are something I'm very prepared to work with.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 18, 2014)

Apologies for the double post here, but it's time for a little update.

*Minor change:*
-Decided to remove the bubble pattern on his feet. I was never too fond of it anyway. The markings on the chest and tail are to remain for now, but that may change in the future.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13544891/

*Major change:*
-Created a new draft. Decided to mess around with the staining idea and gave him a little hand bandage. On top of that, had a play around with the jumper and gave him a loose-fitting tie. Let me know what you think of all this!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15258372/
_EDIT: Added a third image to the draft trio, showing a low jumper but no tie._


----------



## Jayke (Dec 18, 2014)

Good for you Dingoboy, showing some creative markings.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 21, 2014)

Why not add some pocket belt here and there? A chemist needs a lot of material to work with. Just one flask isn't really enough.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 21, 2014)

Zeitzbach said:


> Why not add some pocket belt here and there? A chemist needs a lot of material to work with. Just one flask isn't really enough.


Pocket belt? You mean like, a bandolier for glass vials?

EDIT: Oh wait, Google exists. 
Yeah! I could give that a go, at the very least!


----------



## Taralack (Dec 21, 2014)

The charred ear is a nice touch.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 21, 2014)

Taralack said:


> The charred ear is a nice touch.


Heh, cheers for saying so!


----------



## Jayke (Dec 22, 2014)

I actually might put a crack in my beak. Add some stains to the fur, caused by Iodine.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 22, 2014)

Jayke said:


> I actually might put a crack in my beak. Add some stains to the fur, caused by Iodine.


.. I didn't do it! :V
-DrDingo, Trend Setter, 2K14.

I do kinda like the idea of something being scratched or damaged. No Lion King-style melodramatic scars, just something that shows physical wear on the character. How it would relate to their doings and activities.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 22, 2014)

Melodramatic scars are fun too though  

I have two characters who have grazed scars on their faces and a notch in their ear from being grazed by a bullet and sword respectively, and then I also have the one who has a scar on his forehead from being hit by a chamberpot. :V


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 22, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Melodramatic scars are fun too though
> 
> I have two characters who have grazed scars on their faces and a notch in their ear from being grazed by a bullet and sword respectively, and then I also have the one who has a scar on his forehead from being hit by a chamberpot. :V


*Taralack Potter and the Chamber Pot of Secrets
*_Rated Colon V for Sarcasm
_(I had to. The forehead scar made it just too tempting!)

Yeah, I've kinda warmed to the whole idea in recent times. Makes characters that extra bit more believable, and can look pretty cool if done correctly!


----------



## Taralack (Dec 22, 2014)

lol xD

That actually makes me think of this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm not sure if he already had the backstory for the scars planned out from the start, but the way the character actually gets them is really thematic and awesome.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm thinking maybe a badge/pin of some kind?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 23, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> I'm thinking maybe a badge/pin of some kind?


Along with the pocket belt, I could surely give it some thought, yeah. Like 'The Comedian' in the film Watchmen.
Even with that exception, mind you, I consider pin badges to be a bit of a geeky thing. The vibe they give off isn't completely fitting of what I imagined my sona would be.

But in the spirit of having a science doggy here, I can surely experiment with this idea!


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 4, 2015)

*UPDATE!

*I've had a go with some of the ideas you all suggested. But I think that, for now, his costume will stay like it is.

With that in mind, Harbinger helped me with some heads. Had a tinker with the ears and I'd like to see what you all make of it.
Cheers for any input you can give. I appreciate it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15390080/


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 5, 2015)

TBH I like the original one better than the new heads. Less is more in this case. The other designs feel too busy looking to be appealing.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 5, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> TBH I like the original one better than the new heads. Less is more in this case. The other designs feel too busy looking to be appealing.


Looking back at them now, I think I have to agree with you.
Earlier on, I got rid of his silly turquoise/orange eyes and made them both a rusty colour. I should have done that a long time ago; it looks undoubtedly better that way and it makes his face look like it doesn't require anything more. It's because the eyes are a touch darker than before, I feel.

Mind you, I'm gonna keep experimenting with different things until I get the right look.
Which is why today, I uploaded this into my scraps; a selection of two new fur patterns for his right arm. Alongside the original, of course:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15396254/

I know I keep asking, but anyone who gives feedback deserves a high-five. Haha.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 5, 2015)

Both the original and the fill version look good. The fingerless.... not so much. If the black is meant to be scorch marks~ maybe make it a little less evenly distributed around the edge? By that I mean, instead of the edge of it being a neat line all across maybe instead have it be a bit more jagged and unequally proportioned so it looks like its from an explosion or a splash from something caustic. As it is it looks like he dipped his arm into a bucket of black paint.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 6, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Both the original and the fill version look good. The fingerless.... not so much. If the black is meant to be scorch marks~ maybe make it a little less evenly distributed around the edge? By that I mean, instead of the edge of it being a neat line all across maybe instead have it be a bit more jagged and unequally proportioned so it looks like its from an explosion or a splash from something caustic. As it is it looks like he dipped his arm into a bucket of black paint.


Mm, yeah I'll definitely give that a go. I mean, the bubbly pattern looks okay on him, but it's not exactly spectacular. I'll try some different looks.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 10, 2015)

Alright, Garth. I spent a long time looking at different patterns and markings on top of what you said. And to be honest, I'd kinda like to think that the black on his head and arm is enough.
If anyone wants to tell me otherwise, though, please do. Whether you reckon he needs a black foot, black shins or whatever the hell else. I'm all ears.

Anyway! Here's the new scrap, with side-by-side pictures of the arm with and without bubbles, rough edges and what-have-you:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15439734/
Some feedback'd be cool on which one is the best.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 17, 2015)

Alright, fellas. It's come to that point. Yes, I'm triple-posting now. So allow me to bug you just _one more time_.
I want to ask you honestly on this one. *Is my sona done?* See, I'd like to think he is. But have I reached the point where everything I add is just unnecessary?

Here he is, by the way: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13544891/And again, thanks a bunch for all the help you people have thrown my way in this long, two-page thread.

I've just updated the thread's OP with this post, to make things a tad easier.


----------



## Eggdodger (Feb 19, 2015)

Your sona is so sexy. I view your art gallery every day out of pure admiration.

Platonically, of course.

No but really, he's done. You don't have to keep tweaking him, he's done. Poifecto.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 21, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Your sona is so sexy. I view your art gallery every day out of pure admiration.
> 
> Platonically, of course.
> 
> No but really, he's done. You don't have to keep tweaking him, he's done. Poifecto.


Heh, I suppose I forgot to update the OP that one last time. Haha.

Yep, I'm definitely super happy with this dude now. _My grand quest for popufurlarity is at an end! :V_


----------

